# Dogs Running Deer



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some time in my dream state I thought I heard a few dog barks, ours let out a few growls but never got too excited like she does when she smells a raccoon around. Slept in but finally got up at 4: 45, coonhound was out checking out the fresh tracks in the overnight snow ( 2 - 3 inches ), they were right up to the deck which didn't look right and she was getting closer to the bushes so called her back to put her in the house. Looked on the other side of the deck and there lying was a deer 20 ft. away. Got geared up with flashlight and checked it out. The doe put up a valiant fight but by the sign it looked like 3 dogs. They must have left when the lights come on and headed for the highway back to home. I'll get a hold of the warden and see if he wants to track them back to the owners. Our laws here are that they can be shot when chasing stock and or wildlife. What is everyones thoughts on this topic.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if a dog is unatended by its owner and causing trouble,I say ,open season.if owner objects he should be put down also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The owner of the dogs should be aware that something went on when his dogs came home with blood on them. That said, I might want to investigate if the warden doesn't. Shooting someone's dog, no matter the circumstances, is likely to make you an enemy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> The owner of the dogs should be aware that something went on when his dogs came home with blood on them. That said, I might want to investigate if the warden doesn't. Shooting someone's dog, no matter the circumstances, is likely to make you an enemy.


 A few years back we had a neighbor who we repeatedly told to keep their dog home as he was seen chasing our pregnant cows, anyways we caught the dog, phoned the police and owner, owner came over and thought he was taking his dog home, police showed up - scolded the owner and told him that these people can and have every right to shoot this dog in front of me, the owners face dropped and we returned the dog to him and that we would be sending him a bill if we lost any calves - we never seen the dog again and they moved 4 months later.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I would give them a chance, maybe the dogs escaped... if happens again, that's up to you. I know if it was in the state of Mississippi you wouldn't see your dogs again, they shoot them just for trespassing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> The owner of the dogs should be aware that something went on when his dogs came home with blood on them. That said, I might want to investigate if the warden doesn't. Shooting someone's dog, no matter the circumstances, is likely to make you an enemy.


TRUE,BUT SO WILL FAILING TO CONTROL YOUR DOGS. a man who can't look after his pets ain't likely to be my friend anyhow


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here in Az, you can shoot dogs that are bothering livestock. Was at a buddys house and had four dogs attacking his pigs. We shot 2 of them and the others ran home. We followed them and told the owners the story. They called the sheriff and when he arrived he told the owners we had the right to shoot them, my buddy never had any more problems.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

it's been my experience that "pet people" are incredibly inconsiderate of those who live around them.sometimes losing a pet is what it takes for the owners to wake up to the fact that not everyone thinks there animal is as cute as they do.

if that is offensive to anyone ,then you are probably one of whom I am speaking.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

For a deer? Dogs would get a pass from me.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If I ever saw a dog chasing game I would put it down. We have enough with the natural predators that do that. Also may put down wild ones too to collect the hide, never seen a predator chasing game and don't expect to.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Dog eating a deer in my yard would probably get shot. If the dog is wild enough to chase down a deer it is probably a threat to the local children also.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Later in the day a 1/4 mi. east of me and the direction the dogs went, a couple dogs were in someones yard trying to get at their rabbits whether in cages or a pen I don't know but the owners had quite a bit of trouble getting them out of their yard. I'm glad they lite out from my place as my coonhound wouldn't have had a chance.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

A dog running on your property i find ok, pets get loose there chains and leashes break, i understand that. but to have a dog chase a deer is totally different i find, not saying pheasant hunting my dog hasn't tried running deer (thats what a shock collar is for) but to chase it and kill it, that is what coyotes/wolves do. And we all know what happens to them.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I'd hate to kill anyone's pet---------But had one kill a few of my turkeys I was raising and a few days later did it again---He recivied the 3S's-Sad but -------------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Chasing or killing my livestock would aggravate me but Running down a deer I could care less about. That said... If the law is on your side than its your decision and I respect what you choose.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Here you can put them down. I'd handle it the way Hassell, did first but if they ever came back they would die... Now is some counties here you can run dogs to hunt deer during the season only, but the dogs can not be trained to kill deer. I expect that to end it is only a matter of time as they just outlawed hunting bear with dogs not sure if it was last year or this pasted season.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

i'd probably let em pass at first also.I am not a big believer in zero tolerance , each case must be given it's own consideration. that said ,I have no problem dispatching a pet.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I like the way that hassell handled the problem. I know my neighbors and I sure know their dogs. If I happen to find a dog while hunting, I'll see if I can figure out who it belongs too.

I found a greyhound with a bright orange collar while deer hunting this year and the owner was very grateful to have his favorite coyote dog back.

I also had a Rottweiler follow my trail one morning while I was out archery turkey hunting and I was happy to scare her off instead of trying to put an arrow in her. A couple hours later, I see a guy walking thru the woods, carrying a broken dog collar and calling for his dog. Turns out he lived by the public hunting area I was using and I helped point him in the direction that his dog had run off. He found her about half a mile away and was glad to have her back.

Most dogs only get to do what their owners allow them to do. The owners just need to be informed of what trouble their dogs are causing. If no owner can be found after you're tracking the dogs and they turn out to be wild dogs, well that's another problem for sure.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've only ever had one dog I had to shoot. I was bow hunting one evening and had a pair aggressively stalking me. I left the woods at dark with no real problems. Next morning before light I rattled and here they came again. I kept backing them off but they kept coming back at me barking and growling. Once I put an arrow through the more aggressive of the two they left and didn't come back. I think i hit the Sheppard a little high as I had a little blood on the arrow but not much. I couldn't imagine if I'd been a teenager hunting alone as I did when I was a kid.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Did the right thing Rick , but no forgiveness for a second offence . We had much the same situation in our area , a stray hound showed up and a neighbours dog eventually joined him in running deer . The hound got shot and the neighbours dog went home and stayed there .


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

It would have to be a real problem before I shot a house dog.





This little bastard had a bad habit of busting ropes, cables and chains. Then he'd go on a run for a couple hours, looking for chipmunks, or run up to the tavern and beg for beef jerky. Not a mean bone in his body. Loved truck rides, stealing my beer and sleeping in our bed with us.

The last time he got free, an old timer hit him with his truck because he thought he was a wolf (his mom was 1/2 wolf)... The old timer cried as I carried my dead dog through waist deep snow in the ditch.

Just think before you shoot please.


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Short said:


> The unfortunate story about this thread and dogs doing bad things or getting hurt........is that its 100% the fault of the irresponsible pet owners that have caused the issues discribed..


Life is not as black and white as you think my friend.

Pets may have unknown blood lines and/or history prior to the current owners. And may take a little time to come around.

On the other hand, some train their dogs to be bad or aggressive. I've had experience with this too, and the scares to prove it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

most pet owners would.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

While I appreciate the enthusiasm to execute people's dogs for whatever reason one can legally scrape together ....I am about HUNTING not just killing as many animals as I can. A dog chasing a deer...considering dogs also chase squirrels, cars, and most anything else I find it hard to muster such angst to arbitrarily kill it. Livestock is an entirely different game. That is hitting someone in their livelihood and I can absolutely sympathize with that.

Very ironic how everyone cries about cops "wanting to shoot dogs" yet this thread pops up. Comical!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The post is about dogs running down deer to kill them. Dog or dogs chasing deer off their property is another thing, they'll chase anything off their turf. Your dog comes home with blood all over it so its obvious it was up to no good, probably got together with his buddies down the road and decided to explore. Just beware of what your pets are doing and be a responsible owner.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> While I appreciate the enthusiasm to execute people's dogs for whatever reason one can legally scrape together ....I am about HUNTING not just killing as many animals as I can. A dog chasing a deer...considering dogs also chase squirrels, cars, and most anything else I find it hard to muster such angst to arbitrarily kill it. Livestock is an entirely different game. That is hitting someone in their livelihood and I can absolutely sympathize with that.
> 
> Very ironic how everyone cries about cops "wanting to shoot dogs" yet this thread pops up. Comical!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I believe the cops should shoot every dog they find that is running loose on anothers property if unatended by their owners


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

WELL , THAT MIGHT BE A WEE BIT HARSH.maybe just nueter them.lol.

on second thought ,death would be kinder


----------

